# mangangarap, palag



## dvddogg

I am currently learning Tagalog and I have seen these words a few times.

Manga2rap
& 
Falag

Obviously manga2ap is one of those Filipino slang words that incorporate numbers and I'm assuming falag is slang as well.

Sorry if they are bad words , I honestly don't know what they are and I have searched but I always see them on friendster pages and blogs of Filipinos.

Thanks.


----------



## dana Haleana

dvddogg said:


> I am currently learning tagalog and I have seen these words a few times
> 
> Manga2rap
> &
> Falag
> 
> obviously manga2ap is one of those filipino slang words that incorporate numbers and im assuming falag is slang as well
> 
> sorry if they are bad words , I honestly dont know what they are and I have searched but I always see them on friendster pages and blogs of filipinos
> 
> thanks


 

They are not bad words. _Manga2rap _should be _mangangarap _and _Falag _should be _palag. _
_Mangangarap _is in the future tense.It means one is dreaming/wishing of something. _P__alag _means you react 
when someone hurts you physically or emotionally.


----------



## SONATINA

She's right..

_Manga2rap_(written this way in sending cellphone/text messages) is actually _mangangarap_ which means to wish/to daydream/to have an ambition.

I never encountered falag in Tagalog,but there is _palag_ which means to struggle.
The girl _struggled_ out from her boyfriend's grip.
_Pumalag_ ang babae mula sa pagkakahawak ng kanyang nobyo.

_Palag_ is the rootword of pumalag(in it's past form).
Pumapalag=present form
Papalag=future form

I hope it helps..Ingat!


----------

